# Brunette to blonde



## jadalade (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi

I am interested in going from brunette to a blonde... I am just really afraid of it looking really tacky/fake. I am fairly pale, green eyed girl had I feel that if I went blonde it would soften my look up. I know from experience in highschool with bleach that I will never try to do this on my own, and will probably go to an Aveda salon. But what I am wondering if I should try on my own is bleaching the roots after they begin to come in and what would be the best way to do it... or if I am just crazy to think I could manage this on my own. And how often people have to get this done...


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2007)

i'm not of much help here but it seems to me it would be best to go to a salon, bleach products can be harsh for your hair. if you really want to try it at home, maybe ask your hairdresser for some advices?


----------



## Bea (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm dark blond but usually wear my hair lighter. Even if I'm not that dark to begin with I would NEVER do my roots myself. Only do this if you are prepared to spend the time and money one the up keep it would require.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with the other girls, go to a salon if you decide to go blonde.


----------



## ivette (Jan 7, 2007)

:dito:

its best to go to a salon. imho its an extreme change to go from brunette to blond. that requires someone with alot of knowledge and experience in haircoloring. i would ask around (friends, family, etc..) if they know any salon

that has a good reputation for doing haircolor changes

hope this helps:7dh:


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 7, 2007)

I recommend going to a salon to have this done. The process could involve bleaching, and that's the last thing you want to attempt at home. Generally, Aveda salons are good ones. I'd find pics of the color blonde you'd like to have, and the stylist should let you know if it'll work for you, or if you need to do a bit darker.


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2007)

i agree you should go to a salon even for the roots


----------



## jadalade (Jan 8, 2007)

Does any one know how often you need to go to a salon for root upkeep?


----------

